# X2 Mill mod with High Speed Spindle



## Ethan D (Jan 5, 2015)

I know there have been alot of x2 mill modifications over the years so hopefully I don't bore everyone with mine.

I have almost finished all the mods. It's been a long process because of the short amount of hours in every day, and other things that get priority over my toys.

I started out with the kit that "hoss" sells. I was running this for about 2 years, until I moved out of my parents place and decided I needed to add extra electrical features and place it in an enclosure with flood coolant.

The mill has been fitted with the following:
* 1.5kw, 24000 rpm, high speed spindle, er11 collet type.
* Flood coolant
* Compressed air
* It also currently has a dro, but I will remove that and use it on the SC4 that I plan to purchase soon.

Once the dro is removed I'll also fit limit switches.




In this video, the sound came out alot louder than what it actually is in real life. It was taken on my Samsung, Note 3.












My poor helicopter fell over! 








This part is to mount my VFD readout onto the electrical enclosure. Sadly it doesn't look like much right now. Ill be working on it after work during this week to get it finished.

Please ignore the x2 mills unfinished state. I'm slowly getting around to completing all the little finishing touches. I'm currently using it to make some of these final parts for the electrical enclosure.

Any comments and suggestions are very much welcomed.

Cheers
Ethan


----------

